# eurospec a3 for sale



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

one of the few in the country
http://seattle.craigslist.org/car/97249270.html


----------



## 04A8 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: eurospec a3 for sale (cruisinforabruisin)*

Great find!


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

ive seen it in person too its very clean, theres pics of it on waterwagnes website.


----------

